# 5D MKIII tags not being recognized in PhotoMechanic



## Jim Urquhart (Apr 12, 2012)

Anybody here run into the same problem I am having? When I tag an image in camera with the new MKIII the tag is not transferred into photomechanic.
I am using the latest PM version 4.6.8 and have even tried it on beta 4.6.9 version and my tags don't translate. 
I primarily shoot for the AP and Reuters and tagging in camera is essential to making quick edits on deadline. 
I have already email PM support about it and have not heard back.
I have been doing a work around using the incamera rating system but this makes it hard when I am working with four different camera bodies. 
Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Cheers, 
Jimmy


----------

